# Canon 5D Mark III Light Leak Resolution (Canon USA)



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 24, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9618"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9618" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9618"></a></div>
<strong>To Users of the Canon EOS 5D Mark III Digital SLR Camera

</strong>Concerning the EOS 5D Mark III digital SLR camera, when the LCD panel illuminates in extremely dark environments, the displayed exposure value may change. Canon has concluded the investigation of this phenomenon, and this announcement informs you of our findings as described below.</p>
<p><strong>Phenomenon</strong>

In extremely dark environments, if the LCD panel illuminates, the displayed exposure value may change. However, based on the results of extensive testing this change in exposure value will not noticeably affect the captured image.</p>
<p><strong>Affected Product

</strong>Canon EOS 5D Mark III Digital SLR Camera

*Products whose sixth digit in the serial number is 1 or 2 are affected.

For example,　“xxxxx1xxxxxx”　or “xxxxx2xxxxxx” ([x] represents any optional number.)</p>
<p><strong>Support

</strong>Under almost all shooting conditions (including dark environments) this phenomenon will not affect your captured images. However, if you would like Canon to inspect your camera, we will provide this service free of charge upon request beginning in mid-May. Please contact Canon using the information below to request service.</p>
<p>This information is for residents of the United States and Puerto Rico only. If you do not reside in the USA or Puerto Rico, please contact the Canon Customer Support Center in your region.</p>
<p>Please register the <a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/registration/professional/professional_cameras/digital_slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii">EOS 5D Mark III</a>. By registering, we will be able to notify you via email when service updates are available. If you already registered, please ensure you are opted-in to receive the notification.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## jVillaPhoto (Apr 24, 2012)

Would this increase shipments from Canon to retailers by any chance? Seems like a 5DMK3 body only is nowhere to be bought :-\

Other than that, I feel this is a pretty good solution for those who feel like this is an issue for them! ;D


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 24, 2012)

jVillaPhoto said:


> Would this increase shipments from Canon to retailers by any chance? Seems like a 5DMK3 body only is nowhere to be bought :-\
> 
> Other than that, I feel this is a pretty good solution for those who feel like this is an issue for them! ;D



One store said earlier today that they were hopeful to get shipments again very soon. We'll see.


----------



## javier (Apr 24, 2012)

Here it is. 

Canon find the way of doing nothing. 

The say if you think there is something wrong with your camera canon will check it for free starting in mid may. 
By that time you forgot all this. 

I will say send a clear message to canon returning your camara like i did and buy another one when they fix the design.


----------



## jVillaPhoto (Apr 24, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> jVillaPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Would this increase shipments from Canon to retailers by any chance? Seems like a 5DMK3 body only is nowhere to be bought :-\
> ...



Mind me asking which store stated that? I did speak with Adorama today and they told me they were 'hopefully' getting a shipment by the end of the week!

I wants me a 5D3 already, no more crop for me please! :'(


----------



## swrightgfx (Apr 24, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> However, if you would like Canon to inspect your camera, we will provide this service free of charge upon request beginning in mid-May.


Bravo, Canon! Excellently handled by Canon, despite their foolish original statement. Hopefully now, those users who believe this to be an issue will leave these forums in peace.

To those who do send your camera in, do not expect that Canon will "fix" the "issue," but simply acknowledge that the camera is operational as they intended it to be. That is, I doubt they will actually change parts, but merely inspect in case your device is an anomaly and features an actually light leak issue not present in the wider community.

Now, let us put this to bed and start shooting.


----------



## MrSandman (Apr 24, 2012)

swrightgfx said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > However, if you would like Canon to inspect your camera, we will provide this service free of charge upon request beginning in mid-May.
> ...



That’s your interpretation of the matter.

My interpretation is that some of the 5D3s manufactured thus far have not been manufactured to specification. Canon is basically saying these cameras are ‘good enough’ to be sold....but that’s really our call to make, isn’t it.


----------



## DynaMike (Apr 24, 2012)

javier said:


> Here it is.
> 
> Canon find the way of doing nothing.
> 
> ...



Serious!!! Man, ever since the invention of in-camera meters they have never been 100% accurate. Even if this supposed light leak problem is fixed the meter still won't be 100% accurate. That's why testing is done to see what the meter does and work with it form there. Also why hand held light meters were the norm when it was just film. With digital it's even easier to work with by learning how to read your histograms. Never trust the in-camera meter unless you've tested it, know it's quirks, and have calibrated it based on a reliable hand held meter. It's really not a problem, as reliable sources (lens rental guy and Canon) have stated. I'd trust them over some Joe programmer on the internet ranting about nothing. It would be awesome if everything manufactured was bug free, but that's not gonna happen. No matter what product it is, there is always some minor issue. It's the nature of the beast when dealing with sophisticated electronics. Stop worrying and just shoot and have fun!


----------



## thien135 (Apr 24, 2012)

if it does not affect the image then why would they even offer to inspect the camera if needed???


----------



## photodim (Apr 24, 2012)

Glad to finally see a resolution. Hopefully will never experience this 'issue' in the real world. 

Just curious about the following statement:

Affected Product Canon EOS 5D Mark III Digital SLR Camera *Products whose sixth digit in the serial number is 1 or 2 are affected. For example,　“xxxxx1xxxxxx”　or “xxxxx2xxxxxx” (x represents any optional number.)

Does this imply that Canon actually implemented a hardware/manufacturing fix and will be releasing bodies with a different serial #? I checked and my camera has a "1" as the 6th digit.


----------



## DynaMike (Apr 24, 2012)

thien135 said:


> if it does not affect the image then why would they even offer to inspect the camera if needed???



Because they want to make the consumer happy. People are the gonna complain, and state that it is affecting their images. They need to offer some kind of resolution to keep the consumer trust.


----------



## cschmeer (Apr 24, 2012)

What's going on at Canon Europe? They've taken down the "advisory" note, but haven't written anything about THEIR resolution.

The URL where the advisory used to be now only states the DPP issue, not even the issue with lenses anymore either :-\ (or was that taken care of with the firmware update?)

http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_5D_Mark_III.aspx?type=important&faqtcmuri=tcm:14-922684

To be honest, I don't care about the light leak personally. However, I am a bit worried about Canon putting the blame on a specific batch of cameras because of resale value :-\ Either way, I want the issue/non-issue looked at and fixed for this very reason.


----------



## swrightgfx (Apr 24, 2012)

cschmeer said:


> What's going on at Canon Europe? They've taken down the "advisory" note, but haven't written anything about THEIR resolution.
> 
> The URL where the advisory used to be now only states the DPP issue, not even the issue with lenses anymore either :-\ (or was that taken care of with the firmware update?)
> 
> ...


Because they don't consider it an issue. Canon USA has issued this offer, knowing that they are subject to the most complainers, due to USA having the largest consumer base.

They may, if enough people complain unnecessarily, offer the same service; until then, I doubt they will issue a statement. Perhaps for concerned individuals they may offer it "quietly" to shut them up. If you are truly concerned, give them a call.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 24, 2012)

So....what exactly is the 'fix'? Are they just adding a tiny bit of tape or something? Is it really worth the effort of being without your camera for a few days? Or can they do this while you wait if you live near a Canon servicing center (like I do)?


----------



## jVillaPhoto (Apr 24, 2012)

jVillaPhoto said:


> Would this increase shipments from Canon to retailers by any chance? Seems like a 5DMK3 body only is nowhere to be bought :-\



Well, this answers my question!
http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/the-5d-mark-iii-will-start-shipping-again/
I'm now very happy to hopefully be getting one for myself soon enough =)


----------



## llcanon (Apr 24, 2012)

Well, if you really want to have a body without the "light leak" issue, I guess you will have to wait a while until Canon clears the "defective" inventory. If you only want the body, wait even longer, because Canon wants you to buy their 24-105 lens. I am not sure if they will do anything to fix the problem even if you send yours in. To get to the part b/t the LCD panel and the AE sensor, Canon will have to open your camera up. Who knows what else they will mess up when they do that. 

We, the loyal first adopters, will just have to swallow this and pretend nothing has happened. If this bothers you, send it back to your dealer. If not, go take photos and stop coming back to this forum.


----------



## swrightgfx (Apr 24, 2012)

jVillaPhoto said:


> jVillaPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Would this increase shipments from Canon to retailers by any chance? Seems like a 5DMK3 body only is nowhere to be bought :-\
> ...


I know of a retailer that never stopped selling them, courtesy of Canon Hong Kong.


----------



## jVillaPhoto (Apr 24, 2012)

swrightgfx said:


> jVillaPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > jVillaPhoto said:
> ...




Which retailer was this?


----------



## Hesham (Apr 24, 2012)

swrightgfx said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > However, if you would like Canon to inspect your camera, we will provide this service free of charge upon request beginning in mid-May.
> ...



They cleverly avoided a re-call. The fact that they identified serial numbers of "affected" bodies is a clear indication that those bodies are different from others. People planning to sell the camera down the road will have a hard time getting good value if their serial falls into this category.

Personally, I am packing the camera today and its going back to the retailer, period.


----------



## swrightgfx (Apr 24, 2012)

http://www.eglobaldigitalcameras.com.au/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-body-only-digital-slr-camera.html

They only sell to Australian customers as far as I know, but they are linked to a distributor which provides to many online grey sellers (as I am moving into the retail business, I won't name names). I have never had any issues with them and was also one of the first to get a 5D Mark III due to their fast turnaround and shipping. 

I know of someone who purchased and received one last week, so they had stock at least as late as that.


----------



## swrightgfx (Apr 24, 2012)

Hesham said:


> swrightgfx said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...


I doubt and hope that they don't actually go about dismantling your camera, for fear that you will be out of a camera and also jeopardising the structural integrity for the sake of "correcting" something that doesn't need to be corrected. I would say that they will only make modification if your particular device features extreme light leaks, beyond those commonly reported.

Time will tell. Please let the rest of us here know the outcome of your actions.


----------



## mrmarks (Apr 24, 2012)

Affected Product
Canon EOS 5D Mark III Digital SLR Camera
*Products whose sixth digit in the serial number is 1 or 2 are affected.
　　　For example,　“xxxxx1xxxxxx”　or “xxxxx2xxxxxx” ([x] represents any optional number.)
---------------------------------------------------------------

Is there anyone with a 5D3 with the serial number xxxxx3xxxxxx ? I wonder if there is any modification to the top LCD in the later serial numbers that seals the light leak.


----------



## vWings (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm all for renaming this to the light leak non-issue and moving on.


----------



## ramon123 (Apr 24, 2012)

did canon fix the problem and will be implementing this change on all new units produced in the factories from now on?
eg. are the new models xxxxx3xxxx onwards going to have the light leak fixed?

what actually happened over here?


----------



## ramon123 (Apr 24, 2012)

thien135 said:


> if it does not affect the image then why would they even offer to inspect the camera if needed???



+1 nicely said


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 24, 2012)

thien135 said:


> if it does not affect the image then why would they even offer to inspect the camera if needed???



To stop the mass hysteria over a trivial issue


----------



## Gcon (Apr 24, 2012)

I was going to buy a 5D3 straight up, but now I think I'll let it mature a bit with firmware and also for the hardware fix for this issue to flow through as I don't want a “xxxxx1xxxxxx” or “xxxxx2xxxxxx” serial number body.

I'll keep an eye on the forums for when stocks of newer bodies show up in shops and then order then. I've got a massive month of shooting in August, so will look to buy in mid August. 3 months will hopefully be enough time to flush out these "non-issue light leak" bodies.


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Apr 24, 2012)

javier said:


> Here it is.
> 
> Canon find the way of doing nothing.
> 
> ...



If you forget the problem in just a few weeks, is it really a problem at all?


----------



## Astro (Apr 24, 2012)

DynaMike said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is.
> ...




don´t waste your time on trolls!
some would not be satisfied even when the canon CEO would "repair" their camera personally. 

but then i guess only a few of the complainers actually OWN a 5D MK3.


----------



## Astro (Apr 24, 2012)

thien135 said:


> if it does not affect the image then why would they even offer to inspect the camera if needed???



because people tend to be idiots .. and they like to creating a fuzz on the internet?
just guessing....


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 24, 2012)

Who keeps the light on when shooting in the dark?

If shooting closeups then there is a distinct possibility that the light will reflect onto the subject and spoil the shot anyway


----------



## Astro (Apr 24, 2012)

itsnotmeyouknow said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is.
> ...



nicely said.. and it shows the stupidity towards this "issue" some have.


----------



## rambarra (Apr 24, 2012)

swrightgfx said:


> http://www.eglobaldigitalcameras.com.au/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-body-only-digital-slr-camera.html
> 
> They only sell to Australian customers as far as I know, but they are linked to a distributor which provides to many online grey sellers (as I am moving into the retail business, I won't name names). I have never had any issues with them and was also one of the first to get a 5D Mark III due to their fast turnaround and shipping.
> 
> I know of someone who purchased and received one last week, so they had stock at least as late as that.




yes. there's stock in HK of 5D3 bodies (and kits) and grey market never got short of these. We will be receiving some units next week so I will be able to check serials, but I am nearly sure that cameras will be affected. My HK guy said they just don't care and they are too busy to check. As a matter of fact it will take a while to clear the market from _"defective"_ units. I don't really think that Canon recalled them. Their policy will likely be "if customer complains we will offer a "fix".


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Apr 24, 2012)

This is a very reasonable response from Canon. No need to recall and create hysteria when the overwhelming majority of users won't be affected anyway.


----------



## JR (Apr 24, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> did canon fix the problem and will be implementing this change on all new units produced in the factories from now on?
> eg. are the new models xxxxx3xxxx onwards going to have the light leak fixed?
> 
> what actually happened over here?



This is what the release would suggest. Remember graig mentionned some kretailers had received new batch of mkiii and that the top screen seemed different.


----------



## llcanon (Apr 24, 2012)

If the series number is the count of production units, it means the first 2 millions would have the issue. That's gonna take well to sell. Anyone have an idea of what the number stands for? Country code, factory code, or batch/ date code?


----------



## hectorjr (Apr 24, 2012)

I have yet to see shots where the light leak has affected the photos. Since it happens it very dark situations there would not have been an acceptable shot to begin with 

OT, I wonder why the black market has an abundant (and cheap!) supply of the 5D3 while my local dealer is only speculating, not confirming, that they will get a new shipment in 2 weeks. Where are all these cheap 5D3's coming from? I want mine as soon as possible, but from a legit source, even though purchasing from a dodgy dealer could have saved me enough money to buy a spanking new lens.


----------



## ramon123 (Apr 24, 2012)

llcanon said:


> If the series number is the count of production units, it means the first 2 millions would have the issue. That's gonna take well to sell. Anyone have an idea of what the number stands for? Country code, factory code, or batch/ date code?



Are you serious? The serial number doesn't mean how many they have produced. Maybe they started producing from the from a number later in the code. Eg. 2399222321 means 22321 is the amount they've produced.


----------



## 2020digging (Apr 24, 2012)

Astro said:


> Calm down mate! Does it bother you so much that others have a different view to you?


----------



## llcanon (Apr 24, 2012)

Gcon said:


> I was going to buy a 5D3 straight up, but now I think I'll let it mature a bit with firmware and also for the hardware fix for this issue to flow through as I don't want a “xxxxx1xxxxxx” or “xxxxx2xxxxxx” serial number body.
> 
> I'll keep an eye on the forums for when stocks of newer bodies show up in shops and then order then. I've got a massive month of shooting in August, so will look to buy in mid August. 3 months will hopefully be enough time to flush out these "non-issue light leak" bodies.



We will need tons of "non-issue" believers to continue buying the "defective" units so that the "issue" believers could get their hands on the good ones soon. Is it fair to the customers? Canon should recall the units that have not been sold intead of keeping shipping them. Shame on Canon! This issue will definitely affect resale value. 

For those who received their units after Canon's response, please post your series number.


----------



## ratnev (Apr 24, 2012)

This is from canon-europe...

FAQ: EOS 5D Mark III - Quality Issue Announcement
Issue

Concerning the EOS 5D Mark III digital SLR camera, when the LCD panel illuminates in extremely dark environments, the displayed exposure value may change. Canon has decided on our service policy to address this phenomenon, so we would like to inform you of the details as described below.

Affected Products
EOS 5D Mark III Digital SLR Camera whose sixth digit in the serial number is 1 or 2.

For example,　“xxxxx1xxxxxx”　or “xxxxx2xxxxxx” (x represents any optional number)

Cause
In extremely dark environments*, if the LCD panel illuminates, the displayed exposure value may change. However, when shooting with a lens attached, this change in exposure value will not significantly affect the shooting results.

* Some examples of a dark environment are as follows:

1. When the body cap is attached

2. When the lens cap is attached 

Answer :

The products affected by this issue will be inspected and repaired free of charge after 10 May 2012 therefore you are kindly requested to contact one of our authorised service facilities.

If you have any further enquiries, please contact us using the e-mail support or telephone support option.

We offer our sincere apologies to customers who have been inconvenienced by this. Canon strives to provide the highest quality products to our customers, and we spare no effort in our quality management to make sure our customers use our products with confidence. We hope our efforts will earn your understanding.


----------



## ramon123 (Apr 24, 2012)

that was posted earlier, I think more than once, there's a special topic specifically for the wording of the Canon Europe press release.


----------



## mrjimmy (Apr 24, 2012)

Canon UK is going to fix it. not just inspect it. The products affected by this issue will be inspected and repaired free of charge after 10 May 2012 therefore you are kindly requested to contact one of our authorised service facilities. So It seems Canon UAS will do the same and fix it.


----------



## mrmarks (Apr 24, 2012)

Mid of May onwards because Canon need to train their technicians on the repair procedures, not because they hope users will forget.


----------



## alberto (Apr 24, 2012)

llcanon said:


> Gcon said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to buy a 5D3 straight up, but now I think I'll let it mature a bit with firmware and also for the hardware fix for this issue to flow through as I don't want a “xxxxx1xxxxxx” or “xxxxx2xxxxxx” serial number body.
> ...



I agree, you 100 %

such an flimsy answer from Canon, this could not belivabale I am waiting for a clear answer or action.

Exp.

1. Yes, we are sorry but this is a real issue or fault in our camera---bring it in for repair we fix it or we will change your body.

2. Yes, we tested the body/camera in our labs but the camera didn‘t show any abnormally in all conditions.

-----------------------------------------------

We have to be very straight with them in the meantime they ask also for a lot of Money, for the products they sell and an "normal Photographer prof. " has to work a lot to pay his hardware. We are not all Ran..

Have a nice day


----------



## zim (Apr 24, 2012)

ratnev said:


> This is from canon-europe...
> 
> * Some examples of a dark environment are as follows:
> 
> ...



Ya gotta laugh, no sarcasm there at all


----------



## rambarra (Apr 24, 2012)

BTW my 5D2 is affected as well. Can I send that back?


----------



## alberto (Apr 24, 2012)

ok. if you have a 5D2 

But the answer from Canon Europe is ridiculous or........?

They didn‘t take the customers serious. POINT

Is this the way, what they think about customers from them they take the money, ok they treat them as sheeps like the politicians.

If this didn‘t take your attention...oh boy and people don‘t understand what they mean with.......mmmmm


----------



## Chewy734 (Apr 24, 2012)

What they should've done was allow early-adopters to trade in their "defective" cameras for the "new" batch of cameras when they arrive at our local AD.


----------



## dstppy (Apr 24, 2012)

rambarra said:


> BTW my 5D2 is affected as well. Can I send that back?



Me too! I feel ripped off. All of my lens-cap photos were garbage. I thought I was just bad at taking pictures.


----------



## frisk (Apr 24, 2012)

I wonder how many 5D3 owners will actually send their cameras in. 

I am most certainly not going to bother - the disadvantage to losing my camera, even if it is only for a day or two far outweighs any conceivable benefit of "fixing" what is a complete non-issue to me.

I do occasionally take photos in a very dark environments - example http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4136/4798974366_4761573c37_b.jpg, where this "issue" would arise.

However, (a) under those circumstances, I do not leave the LCD light on, as reflected light from that could possibly ruin the photo and (b) I do not rely on auto exposure anyhow.

I just cannot imagine any realistic real-world scenario where this "issue" would affect the quality of my potos, so I am just going to happily ignore it and continue enjoying my new camera.


----------



## Lasseby (Apr 24, 2012)

frisk said:


> I wonder how many 5D3 owners will actually send their cameras in.



I have my 5D III since April 3rd.

I have testet all realistic and non-realistic szenario togethher with the ligth-leak.

My conclusion:

Its an articifal problemized Non-Problem.

there is no need for me to send it anywhere. I just keep taking photos.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 24, 2012)

frisk said:


> I wonder how many 5D3 owners will actually send their cameras in.
> 
> I am most certainly not going to bother - the disadvantage to losing my camera, even if it is only for a day or two far outweighs any conceivable benefit of "fixing" what is a complete non-issue to me.
> 
> ...



I'm 15mins away from Canon Service Center, Irvine CA.

I have no issues with "LIGHT LEAK ISSUE" - So...no issue no service.


----------



## javier (Apr 24, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> did canon fix the problem and will be implementing this change on all new units produced in the factories from now on?
> eg. are the new models xxxxx3xxxx onwards going to have the light leak fixed?
> 
> what actually happened over here?



In my opinion yes, they will fix the design but they will not tell you.
Like I said people, stand up, return your cameras and send a clear message to canon saying we are not ignorant fix your defective design.


----------



## mrmarks (Apr 24, 2012)

*5D Mark ii light leak in top LCD*

5D Mark II leaking light throuth the top lcd.

Canon EOS 5D Mark II (LCD Light Test)

This "issue" is also seen in 5D Mark ii, not just the Mark iii. I was using the Mark ii for years without any real problems though.


----------



## llcanon (Apr 24, 2012)

I am returning my two 5D3's today. 

BTW, I started a new thread. 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=5990.0


----------



## iso79 (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark ii light leak in top LCD*

Nikons and other camera companies have this as well.


----------



## alberto (Apr 24, 2012)

javier said:


> ramon123 said:
> 
> 
> > did canon fix the problem and will be implementing this change on all new units produced in the factories from now on?
> ...




Canon Europe will prepare a "Fix-Kit" for all defective Cameras starting mid may. The Service Center will have work 2h on each camera.

So there is a real issue


----------



## mrmarks (Apr 24, 2012)

alberto said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> > ramon123 said:
> ...



Black electrical tape?


----------



## TexAg (Apr 24, 2012)

I am a noobie on this forum but have been following this issue, as I own one of the affected 5D iii's. From what I can tell on reading up on this issue and reading the forums, I too am in the camp that this is a non-issue and will not affect my photos. However, it is still disappointing to spend 3.5K on a camera and then have this happen. This was my jump from crop factor to full frame, and I trusted Canon. Not saying I don't any more, but I still don't understand it all.

So a technical question, and likely a dumb one - does the leaked light just hit the light meter, or does it also hit the sensor?


----------



## mrmarks (Apr 24, 2012)

TexAg said:


> I am a noobie on this forum but have been following this issue, as I own one of the affected 5D iii's. From what I can tell on reading up on this issue and reading the forums, I too am in the camp that this is a non-issue and will not affect my photos. However, it is still disappointing to spend 3.5K on a camera and then have this happen. This was my jump from crop factor to full frame, and I trusted Canon. Not saying I don't any more, but I still don't understand it all.
> 
> So a technical question, and likely a dumb one - does the leaked light just hit the light meter, or does it also hit the sensor?



No effect on the imaging sensor


----------



## simonxu11 (Apr 24, 2012)

javier said:


> ramon123 said:
> 
> 
> > did canon fix the problem and will be implementing this change on all new units produced in the factories from now on?
> ...


I find this picture on Canon China, it simply stated if you get camera with the serial number “xxxxx1xxxxxx”　or “xxxxx2xxxxxx" and there's a White Mark inside the CF door, then the camera is unaffected.


----------



## Autocall (Apr 24, 2012)

Too late: I'm already in love with mine..
can't have it replaced


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 24, 2012)

mrmarks said:


> alberto said:
> 
> 
> > javier said:
> ...



No no no, we are photographers, gaffers tape! =)


----------



## Cineman (Apr 25, 2012)

I was one of the first in line in Los Angeles and immediately purchased two Mark III bodies. They both display the early serial numbers. I was expecting solid info from Canon about how they would be inserting a thin piece of black plastic below the LCD or something along those lines. I just tested one of my bodies by locking it down on a tripod in a dimly lit room, and shooting three exposures. The first normally, the second with a two setting flashlight held over the top LCD and covered with a focusing cloth (remember those) so stray light would not pollute my scene and the third with my flashlight on a different intensity. Well...the flashlight definitely changes the internal meter reading and thus the final image. I was set to AV with a 2.8 f stop. My non-flashlight auto exposure was 0"4 secs. My first flashlight auto exposure was 1/4 and my second flashlight exposure was 1/5. I then put the camera on manual and repeated. There was no apparent change in exposure eyeballing the rear LCD for these 3. So the problem is apparently with metering only. 
Now to say that it only affects low light situations seems odd to me. Some of the first images I took with the camera outdoors on auto exposure seemed to me to be darker than I would have expected. Now, I'm wondering if that could have been bright light from the sky underexposing my shady location. I'm calling Canon tomorrow.
Oh, and regarding the difference in top LCD build quality on earlier models...what I have read suggests that some had a flimsier feel...bending when pressure is applied and lack of black border around them. Mine are solid and have the black border.


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 25, 2012)

Shows that even cameras should wear a hat in the sun 8) 8) 8)


----------



## sach100 (Apr 25, 2012)

Cineman said:


> Now to say that it only affects low light situations seems odd to me. Some of the first images I took with the camera outdoors on auto exposure seemed to me to be darker than I would have expected. Now, I'm wondering if that could have been bright light from the sky underexposing my shady location. I'm calling Canon tomorrow.



Wouldn't the ambient light coming through the lens dominate whatever leaked light coming through the top lcd?
i could be wrong here though.


----------



## ramon123 (Apr 25, 2012)

when it says that canon are "releasing" all the stock does it mean with the "fix" or not? are the 5D3's that hitting the stores now with the fix or not?

if canon produced 20,000 5D3's a month, they should get out a lot of the fixed ones soon, the average is around 750 cameras made a day!


----------



## Hesham (Apr 25, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> when it says that canon are "releasing" all the stock does it mean with the "fix" or not? are the 5D3's that hitting the stores now with the fix or not?
> 
> if canon produced 20,000 5D3's a month, they should get out a lot of the fixed ones soon, the average is around 750 cameras made a day!



I believe cameras which have been identified by Canon as affected, should be fixed and sold as refurbished. If they put them back on sale as new, then this will become a real issue...


----------



## frank-o (Apr 25, 2012)

Here´s the German Answer:


> Betroffene Produkte
> Digitale Spiegelreflexkamera EOS 5D Mark III mit einer 1 oder 2 an der sechsten Stelle der Seriennummer.
> 
> Beispiel: „xxxxx1xxxxxx“ oder „xxxxx2xxxxxx“ (x steht für eine beliebige Zahl).
> ...



They say that the Camara will be checked and repaired after 10 May 2012... 

And they say that if you take a Photo with a lens on in a very dark situation the changed exposure value (due to the light leak of the top display) will have no "major" affect to the image.


----------



## ledteeatl (Apr 25, 2012)

I have one of the 5DM3's in the affected range. I bought it from Amazon, and it shipped about a week ago. 

I can reproduce the issue with the body cap on, and with the lens cap on as well. That doesn't concern me. What concerns me is that I can reproduce the issue in very low light with the lens cap off. I do a good bit of long exposure photography in very dark situations, and this issue will affect metering. 

But more importantly, now that Canon has basically said that it is a real issue, and publicly identified the units serial numbers that are affected, I have a Camera who's resale value is seriously diminished. If this was a $500 camera I probably wouldn't care. But at $3500, it's a big freakin' deal to me.

I love the 5DM3, and hate that it's come to this, but I'm afraid I'll be sending mine back to Amazon and waiting for Canon to sort out the manufacturing glitch. In a couple of months once the issue is fixed I'll definitely repurchase it. Until then, I'll stick w/ my 5DM2.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 25, 2012)

I agree. They have identified the issue, and apparently a fix.
I do night photography with long exposures as well.
And the resale value concern is real enough.

I'll keep my 5DII and wait for a full review on DPR for the 5DIII.

I just don't want to be a beta tester.


----------



## jaduffy007 (Apr 25, 2012)

LAME. Canon says "will not noticeably affect the captured image". Translated: it does affect the image, but you probably won't "notice". Wow.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 25, 2012)

ledteeatl said:


> What concerns me is that I can reproduce the issue in very low light with the lens cap off....Until then, I'll stick w/ my 5DM2.



Have you tested your 5DII for this issue? Many users have reported seeing the same phenomenon on their 5DII.


----------



## cln (Apr 25, 2012)

Those of you who do not care about the light leak issue, please don't bash those who do care for one reason or another. May be you will never run into the issue with the type of photography you do but there are legitimate reasons that this will affect certain types of photography. 

My own test with my 5Diii is that there may be up to several stops of meter reading differences (no kidding) if you shine, for example, a flashlight on the top LCD panel under dark environment (for the obvious reason as trying to read the panel). Even the top LCD illumination light makes 2/3 to 1 stop difference for candle light shooting. How much differences really depending on how dark the subject illumination is. There may be ways to get around the problem (such as using the back display instead of the top panel for info reading AND cover up the top panel with black electric tape or something), but this is not what I paid $3500 for. 

And I really don't like the tone of Canon USA's advisory. Canon Europe or Canon China seem to be much more sincere in their announcements. Therefor I am not confident that Canon USA will indeed fix it upon individual's request. In addition, by the time they are open to accept request for their "inspection", my dealer's return period would be over. I will then be completely under the mercy of Canon USA. So I am returning my 5Diii today. I'll wait a few months until you folks who don't care to exhaust the affected inventory and consider the purchase again.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Apr 25, 2012)

cln said:


> Those of you who do not care about the light leak issue, please don't bash those who do care for one reason or another. May be you will never run into the issue with the type of photography you do but there are legitimate reasons that this will affect certain types of photography.



The problem is, when the scene is dark enough for the "problem" to manifest itself, it's also too dark for the meter to work reliably. If you think that the meter is giving you the "right" exposure in those dim conditions and the backlight / LCD is throwing off the meter, you're just fooling yourself. The fact of the matter is that, if you're using the camera's meter below EV 1, it's all just an approximation...and, if you're using it below EV -1 (where the "problem" first begins to show up), the meter is little more than a rough guesstimate.

Sure, use it to get a test exposure in the ballpark when you're doing long exposure or insane ISO work. But please don't kid yourself that the meter is right. The proper way to get the right exposure is either by intelligent reading of the preview and histogram, or by bracketing. Or, in the case of insane ISO work, by realizing that you're not going to get _National Geographic_-quality results in the first place, so don't even pretend to worry about it.

And, oh-by-the-way, I've yet to even hear of a photographic meter (dedicated, built-in, or otherwise) that's designed to produce trustworthy results below EV -1, so it's not like this is a problem with the camera.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## jchong62 (Apr 26, 2012)

No wonder my video taken in a dimly lit room was worse than the other one taken with my Digital Rebel.

Thanks for advising me 5D3 doesn't offer what a Digital Rebel can do.



TrumpetPower! said:


> cln said:
> 
> 
> > Those of you who do not care about the light leak issue, please don't bash those who do care for one reason or another. May be you will never run into the issue with the type of photography you do but there are legitimate reasons that this will affect certain types of photography.
> ...


----------



## cln (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, the problem is, having a rough reading of the exposure that's at least some what predictable and you could work with is still better than having random reading thrown off by arbitrary light fall on the LCD panel that you can not even work with. I just don't get you logic: if it's not accurate, it might as well be random readings? This is beyond me. 




TrumpetPower! said:


> The problem is, when the scene is dark enough for the "problem" to manifest itself, it's also too dark for the meter to work reliably. If you think that the meter is giving you the "right" exposure in those dim conditions and the backlight / LCD is throwing off the meter, you're just fooling yourself. The fact of the matter is that, if you're using the camera's meter below EV 1, it's all just an approximation...and, if you're using it below EV -1 (where the "problem" first begins to show up), the meter is little more than a rough guesstimate.


----------



## pd2002 (Apr 26, 2012)

FYI
My friend in Thailand got 5D MARK III with light leak fixed (new lot) 
His serial is xxxxx0xxxxxx


----------



## Raddy (Apr 26, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> </strong>Under almost all shooting conditions (including dark environments) this phenomenon will not affect your captured images. However, if you would like Canon to inspect your camera, we will provide this service free of charge upon request beginning in mid-May. Please contact Canon using the information below to request service.</p>
> [/html]



While Canon US is speaking of an inspection, Canon germany is mentioning an inspection plus a "repair". 

http://www.canon.de/Support/Consumer_Products/products/cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_5D_Mark_III.aspx?faqtcmuri=tcm%3A83-925652&page=1&type=important


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 26, 2012)

I just love the comments along the line of 'I operate the camera in a way it wasn't intended and I get a fault so I am returning it' or the 'I dont like the wording on the press release so I am returning it' or the 'I am returning it and will buy another in a couple of months when they have fixed the issue'

Just waiting for 'the embroidered strap is useless so I am sending it back' 

I wonder how they get on to the internet via their computers - all OS have bugs - or perhaps they use an iPhone 

Clearly they are not a relation of Spock


----------



## ramon123 (Apr 26, 2012)

pd2002 said:


> FYI
> My friend in Thailand got 5D MARK III with light leak fixed (new lot)
> His serial is xxxxx0xxxxxx



I thought the serial number generally go up in number eg. xxxxx3xxxxxx


----------



## cln (Apr 26, 2012)

I am sorry that people returning products they don't like offends you so much, Mr. Spock. 

Now, let's move on with our earthly life, shall we?




briansquibb said:


> I just love the comments along the line of 'I operate the camera in a way it wasn't intended and I get a fault so I am returning it' or the 'I dont like the wording on the press release so I am returning it' or the 'I am returning it and will buy another in a couple of months when they have fixed the issue'
> 
> Just waiting for 'the embroidered strap is useless so I am sending it back'
> 
> ...


----------



## jchong62 (Apr 26, 2012)

Right. Let's move on with our life.

We, who are returning our 5D Mark III, aren't offending you people who are keeping yours. Why bother? If we are affecting your resale value, sorry about that but we have different beliefs.

I feel bad to have to return mine, but I'll get one as soon as the new serial numbers of unaffected ones come back in stock. I am sure I will be much happier then.



cln said:


> I am sorry that people returning products they don't like offends you so much, Mr. Spock.
> 
> Now, let's move on with our earthly life, shall we?
> 
> ...


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 26, 2012)

It is not returning the cameras which is the issue but the very public manner which the minor issue was dealt with by the user.

Shouting and threatning is not always the best approach. And now thousands of 5DIII owners have been hit in the wallet over a trivial thing because of the confrontational way the users dealt with what they thought MIGHT be a problem.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 26, 2012)

jchong62 said:


> Right. Let's move on with our life.
> 
> We, who are returning our 5D Mark III, aren't offending you people who are keeping yours. Why bother? If we are affecting your resale value, sorry about that but we have different beliefs.
> 
> I feel bad to have to return mine, but I'll get one as soon as the new serial numbers of unaffected ones come back in stock. I am sure I will be much happier then.



One thing.....like many, I'll be ordering online soon...how to know what the serial number is, till you get the box, and open it and look at the camera? 

C


----------



## jchong62 (Apr 26, 2012)

I placed an order yesterday, and called to put a note on my order which states I want the serial number NOT to be xxxxx1 or xxxxx2.

Our action for returning our 5d3 will likely affect the resale price of the defective units. I wish them the best of luck.




cayenne said:


> jchong62 said:
> 
> 
> > Right. Let's move on with our life.
> ...


----------



## ramon123 (Apr 26, 2012)

cayenne said:


> jchong62 said:
> 
> 
> > Right. Let's move on with our life.
> ...



No. I spoke to a Canon rep on the phone who said that the serial number is also found on the box of the camera. So it's worth while to check both the box and under the camera.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 26, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > jchong62 said:
> ...



I wonder if one can request when ordering online from say, crutchfield.....to only send a unit without the offending serial numbers?

C


----------



## pd2002 (Apr 27, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> pd2002 said:
> 
> 
> > FYI
> ...



I think so too but the light leak problem has gone with his serial (xxxxx0xxxxxx).


----------



## simonxu11 (Apr 27, 2012)

There's new batch of 5D3s in China start with "3" now.
Canon China also recalled and fixed "1" and "2" 5D3s from dealer, then put a white mark inside the CF door.


----------



## javier (Apr 27, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> There's new batch of 5D3s in China start with "3" now.
> Canon China also recalled and fixed "1" and "2" 5D3s from dealer, then put a white mark inside the CF door.




EOS 5D Mark III digital SLR cameras

* Serial number digit "1" or "2" product.
Cases: xxxxx1xxxxxx "or" xxxxx2xxxxxx "(x is any number)
However, the serial number if the CF card inside of the cover affixed with a white mark
Outside the scope of this object (see the figure).


----------



## NutsAndBolts (Apr 27, 2012)

I guess most people who have one has the '1' or '2' on the serial here like I have? I will be contacting Canon and ask for a replacement.


----------



## Invertalon (Apr 27, 2012)

Mine is a "1". But I don't care to do anything about it. This issue does not effect me in the slightest bit. Does it bother you that much?


----------



## NutsAndBolts (Apr 27, 2012)

Well not unless I want to sell it and upgrade in the future.



Invertalon said:


> Mine is a "1". But I don't care to do anything about it. This issue does not effect me in the slightest bit. Does it bother you that much?


----------



## jchong62 (Apr 27, 2012)

Canon USA refused a replacement for mine earlier this week. Let us know if you get better luck.

However, there will be a Canon rebate program running from 4/29 to 6/02. By combining lenses and 5d3, you'll get a better price. Keep that in mind.



NutsAndBolts said:


> I guess most people who have one has the '1' or '2' on the serial here like I have? I will be contacting Canon and ask for a replacement.


----------



## fugu82 (Apr 28, 2012)

Mine has a zero, which is not part of the "affected" series. [I was able to reproduce the light leak issue with the lens cap on, tho]. So, are the serial numbers sequential, which would imply that early models were somehow different than slightly later, but not much later ones? Or do the numbers represent different manufacturing sites?


----------



## stupidmei (Apr 29, 2012)

I emailed Canon USA today. They also refuse provide replacement.
However, per warranty term & condition:
"Product returned to a Canon repair facility and proven to be defective upon inspection will, at Canon’s sole discretion and without charge, be (a) repaired utilizing new,
remanufactured, repaired and/or recycled parts; (b) exchanged for a new Product or; (c) exchanged for a refurbished Product, as determined by the Canon repair facility. warranty exchange or replacement does not extend the original warranty period of the Product."
They have three ways to do that.
If they admit first batch are "defect" to fulfill the agreement they should not only do inspection.
I think I will keep contact them and also consult lawyer about these terms.


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Apr 29, 2012)

stupidmei said:


> I emailed Canon USA today. They also refuse provide replacement.
> However, per warranty term & condition:
> "Product returned to a Canon repair facility and proven to be defective upon inspection will, at *Canon’s sole discretion *and without charge, be (a) repaired utilizing new,
> remanufactured, repaired and/or recycled parts; (b) exchanged for a new Product or; (c) exchanged for a refurbished Product, as determined by the Canon repair facility. warranty exchange or replacement does not extend the original warranty period of the Product."
> ...



Take note of the bolded bit. They have kept true to the contract. They used their sole discretion.


----------



## SeaLight (Apr 30, 2012)

FYI, I just bought a 5D Mark III body from Beach Camera and emailed them to ask if the bodies they are sending out have the light leak issue, as I saw in a previous thread that they all of the sudden started shipping before anybody else. Their response to me was, "According to Canon, the new cameras that we have just received today do not have the light leak issue." So I would suggest buying from them if you're in a hurry, as I was. They had a decent amount on eBay that were shipping immediately and I was able to swoop one up quickly on Friday. Shipping estimate was May 1-7.

EDIT: I don't see them on eBay anymore, so I don't know if they sold all of them or what the case is, but the fact that they are getting the new shipments in is a good sign for all vendors!


----------



## goclaygo (May 2, 2012)

I just received my markiii from B&H, I have a zero as my identifiable serial number not a 1,2 or 3

havent had a chance to test the light leak yet, but what do you think ? taped or not taped?


----------



## MillerTime (May 3, 2012)

Ok, it's nice that Canon has fixed the issue on new shipments, but what about everyone who already has the camera? How do I get mine fixed? I am not going to tear apart my camera and void the warranty. Is there a recall?


----------



## cayenne (May 3, 2012)

goclaygo said:


> I just received my markiii from B&H, I have a zero as my identifiable serial number not a 1,2 or 3
> 
> havent had a chance to test the light leak yet, but what do you think ? taped or not taped?



Does it have the white dot inside the door?


----------



## fugu82 (May 3, 2012)

Well, mine also has the zero, but no white dot; received it back in March before all this stuff started.


----------



## silverbluenote (May 3, 2012)

Fix, good or not. It doesn't look good to most people. I hear you that some equipment have duct tape inside but most people dont know this and after this people will hear that canon "fixed" all their 5D3 with duct tape, it's not going to be good. lots of them aren't going to buy the camera because of it and if canon will come up with a new revision, which they might, it will definitely affect resale value.


----------



## Wideopen (May 3, 2012)

silverbluenote said:


> Fix, good or not. It doesn't look good to most people. I hear you that some equipment have duct tape inside but most people dont know this and after this people will hear that canon "fixed" all their 5D3 with duct tape, it's not going to be good. lots of them aren't going to buy the camera because of it and if canon will come up with a new revision, which they might, it will definitely affect resale value.



Its not duct tape its "Proprietary weather/light sealing material"


----------



## altenae (May 3, 2012)

Wideopen said:


> silverbluenote said:
> 
> 
> > Fix, good or not. It doesn't look good to most people. I hear you that some equipment have duct tape inside but most people dont know this and after this people will hear that canon "fixed" all their 5D3 with duct tape, it's not going to be good. lots of them aren't going to buy the camera because of it and if canon will come up with a new revision, which they might, it will definitely affect resale value.
> ...



Maybe it's time to open a Nikon D800. 
See what's in there. 

This 5D mark iii surgery and complains is hilarious.


----------



## wshinji (May 4, 2012)

Regardless if its a big or small issue ...

At the end of the day, if its not suppose to let light leak into the camera and affects the metering then its a flaw in the product. Im happy that canon is willing to repair affected units but its still a pain. 

If you paid good money for the product it should be as perfect as it can be. Even if this has no effect on your photography its always a positive to know that Canon has released a product that does everything it is suppose to with peace of mind. I paid good money and rely on Canon and their experience to ensure the gear that im using is top notch because they are the engineers, developers and masters of building a Camera. 

If Canon wasnt into Photography they wouldnt be able to create the Cameras that they do today. I also respect that Canon isnt able to identify all possible issues but once an external pro photographer has located this issue and knows its present in the 5d3 and possibly other cameras, Canon should find a solution to fix this issue on all affected cameras because they as a Camera manufacturer with magnitude of experience wasnt able to identify this issue in the first place.

my 2cents, GLHF 
;D


----------



## briansquibb (May 4, 2012)

wshinji said:


> Regardless if its a big or small issue ...
> 
> At the end of the day, if its not suppose to let light leak into the camera and affects the metering then its a flaw in the product. Im happy that canon is willing to repair affected units but its still a pain.
> 
> ...



I wasn't suggesting the leak shouldn't be fixed - which they have now done.

However the interweb shouting has done little but impact on all Canon users by reducing the resiual values of their kit.

My beef is the way is the hysterical way the community has reponded to a very minor issue which could have been resolved in a calm and collected manner.


----------



## STEMI_RN (May 4, 2012)

At least they didn't respond to a complaint like Apple did with the antennae on the iPhone 4 and just pretend that it's not a problem at all and ignore the complaints. The fact that Canon is willing to quickly admit the problem, investigate the mistake, and put out the money to fix it for anyone at NO COST, shows that they still have the business integrity for me to stay loyal to them.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 4, 2012)

STEMI_RN said:


> At least they didn't respond to a complaint like Apple did with the antennae on the iPhone 4 and just pretend that it's not a problem at all and ignore the complaints.



IIRC, Apple did (eventually) cop to the issue and handed out free bumpers as a 'fix'. Canon's response was faster, to be sure, even though the antenna 'death grip' was a real issue affecting a large group of users, which this 'light leak' is not.


----------



## jchong62 (May 11, 2012)

J&R shipped out the "replacement" of my 5d3 kit today. My old serial number's 6th digit is a "1". The new one (hopefully without the light leak issue) is an "8".

It's an "8". I am thrilled and look forward to receiving it next week.


----------



## ac5d3 (May 19, 2012)

NEW LIGHT LEAK FOUND ON THE CANON EOS 5D MARK III 3 
NEW LIGHT LEAK FOUND ON THE CANON EOS 5D MARK III 3


----------



## patrickyandoc (May 19, 2012)

ac5d3 said:


> NEW LIGHT LEAK FOUND ON THE CANON EOS 5D MARK III 3
> NEW LIGHT LEAK FOUND ON THE CANON EOS 5D MARK III 3



its like this with all cameras. not an issue. a little bit of light can seep through a viewfinder


----------



## Hesham (May 19, 2012)

*Whyis this thread still alive??? we got passed the LL issue, go on....*



patrickyandoc said:


> ac5d3 said:
> 
> 
> > NEW LIGHT LEAK FOUND ON THE CANON EOS 5D MARK III 3
> ...


----------



## unclemat (May 19, 2012)

I am returning my light leaking body to the store (Crutchfield). It's a body with "2" digit in the serial; I got it at the end of March. Just received a new one with "3" in the serial. I am glad I bought from Crutchfield since they have 60-day return policy. I have no desire to deal with Canon repair center.


----------



## smithy (May 20, 2012)

patrickyandoc said:


> ac5d3 said:
> 
> 
> > NEW LIGHT LEAK FOUND ON THE CANON EOS 5D MARK III 3
> ...


Yep, this is nothing new - it's talked about in Canon's camera manuals. My 1V film camera even has a handy little built-in cover that blocks the viewfinder to prevent this from happening.


----------



## ageha (Aug 12, 2012)

Are the bodies where the serial number's 6th digit is greater than 2 all fixed with duct tape ("proprietary weather/light sealing material") too or did Canon redesign the camera internally a bit?


----------



## smithy (Aug 13, 2012)

ageha said:


> Are the bodies where the serial number's 6th digit is greater than 2 all fixed with duct tape ("proprietary weather/light sealing material") too or did Canon redesign the camera internally a bit?


My understanding is that they changed the design a bit... I could be wrong though.


----------



## ageha (Aug 13, 2012)

smithy said:


> ageha said:
> 
> 
> > Are the bodies where the serial number's 6th digit is greater than 2 all fixed with duct tape ("proprietary weather/light sealing material") too or did Canon redesign the camera internally a bit?
> ...


Interesting nobody seems to know how Canon fixed it.  I don't want to buy a body for SG$4k with duct tape inside.


----------

